# Help please



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well this is what i see, bow arm bent BAD..open hand on the bow..shows a tension, a grab waiting to happen.. im guessing the bow is way short for you from what i see here. sling looks tight, and your reaching for the release aid... get the bow to fit you first.. then work on one thing at a time..i see you new so welcome to A.T .


----------



## evljkr (Sep 28, 2014)

So dl is to short?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

evljkr said:


> So dl is to short?


No, your dl is yo short.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

get your form fixed,, straighten out the arm... bow arm repost pics w/ a straight arm .... shoot @ a level target give shots of the upper body so we can see your face.. and shots like you had before but not so far away.. then we can talk DL.......


----------



## evljkr (Sep 28, 2014)

If I straighten my arm out then all my spots I have set as anchor points will be off. I was shooting it one inch longer than it is and a had the string slap my arm. The guy at a local shop. Told me by watching me it needed to be shorter. So it was moved an inch. A friend of mine noticed the other day and said it was short. As for the release I can shorten it so it is not out as far. Not sure where in the shot process the pic was taken I like to stay off the trigger of the release till I am ready for it to shoot then lay my finger on it and squeeze it. I have a kisser button and I have my knuckle just under my ear. As anchor points. If that is a good anchor point and I need my arm to be straighter then the dl would need to be longer. I can move it out a half and inch which woiof be half way from where it is now and where it was before.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Your arm is bent because your Dl is short.... to cure wrist slap turn your bow arm elbow out a little putting your knuckles at a 45 degree angle on the bow.... your anchor points re kisser is wrong because of the draw lenght... with the correct DL your arm will be straighter and your knuckle under the ear will remain the same..... just move the kisser.... 
Post a pic with your arm straight and then you will see how much longer your DL needs to be....


----------



## evljkr (Sep 28, 2014)

As for arm being straight is it to be bent slightly or completely straight? I am asking questions here I am in no way trying to argue with anyone at all. I am one that wants to know everything and make sure I have all info needed. I don't know a lot about this but have been learning some and hope to learn more. I do thank you all so far for info and help given also for future info and help.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

evljkr said:


> If I straighten my arm out then all my spots I have set as anchor points will be off. I was shooting it one inch longer than it is and a had the string slap my arm. The guy at a local shop. Told me by watching me it needed to be shorter. So it was moved an inch. A friend of mine noticed the other day and said it was short. As for the release I can shorten it so it is not out as far. Not sure where in the shot process the pic was taken I like to stay off the trigger of the release till I am ready for it to shoot then lay my finger on it and squeeze it. I have a kisser button and I have my knuckle just under my ear. As anchor points. If that is a good anchor point and I need my arm to be straighter then the dl would need to be longer. I can move it out a half and inch which woiof be half way from where it is now and where it was before.


You were slapping your arm because of your grip and bow arm rotation. Your grip hand knuckles should be 45deg to the riser and your elbow should point out to the left. Grip should look like this. 








I regularly shoot bows that are too long for me at work and I never hit my arm because I know how to grip the bow and the position my arm should be in. The only reason that you'd slap your arm is if your form is off.


----------



## evljkr (Sep 28, 2014)

So I should be able to lock my arm straight? As for a kisser button do I really need that as ling as I use my anchor point with my knuckle just under my ear at the back of my jaw?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You never want to lock your arm. You want it to be straight but not locked. Imagine your legs. If you lock your legs, it's uncomfortable and it also takes a lot of muscle energy to keep them locked. If you use a lot of muscle energy, you'll begin to shake. So we stand with out legs in a position where the bones line up so that we use a minimal amount of muscle energy. Too straight and we use a lot of muscle, too bent and we use a lot of muscle, just right and we use a minimal amount of muscle. You want bone on bone contact so you set your body up efficiently. 

Luckily when we hang our arms at our sides completely relaxed, the bones are lined up. Whatever amount of flex you have when your arms are completely relaxed by your sides, is usually very close to the ideal amount of extension. Simply raise your arm to the side and put a bow in your hand.


----------



## evljkr (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok that makes sense to me. Thanks for the explanation. As for the kisser should I worry about that and moving it or just take it off and use my knuckle and ear and jaw anchor point?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about your kisser or peep. You should extend your bow arm and get stood up nice and straight, then post another pic so we can see how much you may need to change your DL. Then after you get into the proper positions, you can move your peep and kisser to where they should be to get you back to those good positions.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:set1_signs009: huntinsker is spot on ...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

First you'll need to get that bow to fit you better as your draw length is way too short. The bow looks like a Supra so the cam is adjustable. I'd lengthen it 1 1/2 - 2 inches and post up some additional pictures. Do you know how to change the Draw?


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Get arm fixed proper position then have someone mark the string when you draw and hold with your eyes closed to position peep and kisser but not until your set is proper


----------

